# Some real nice bullies



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Man I have no idea where to post this:hammer:

Some very nice bullies. I thought some of the people who are into bullies would like these guys. They sure have some gorgeous dogs. 
Good Neighbor Bullies - American Bully Pit Bull Terriers, Blue Nose Pit Bull Puppies, Family Style PIts


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

they do look nice ..........


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

there are some very beautiful dogs in there


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

There are some gorgeous dogs there.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i love the blue faties!!! lol


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Boy, Rocco is sure a nice looking bully. I like their setup with the sldeshow, that's pretty cool!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

if you like those how do you like Pit Bull Terriers Breeder - Razor's Edge bloodline there here in sc and i've been watching them for a while, i really really like their dogs. i've been wanting to get out to their kennel to check em out, just dont have the money right now to even look lol.


----------



## Trav0 (Sep 23, 2009)

Those are nice lookin dogs


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

why is it necessary to take a zillion pictures of your dog between a girls legs? -_-

other than that, since there are so many pictures and it's taking so dang long for it to load (annoying) they look nice.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have no problems with the dogs being between the girls legs. LOL


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

acourse you dont. lol. but its just annoying to me, being a girl and all. that doesn't make me like the dog any less or any more than before. i would rather see the dog stacked or out playing or being worked or something, rather than sitting being some chick's legs while she holds a chain. -_- jmo tho  haha


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

meganc66 said:


> why is it necessary to take a zillion pictures of your dog between a girls legs? -_-


Leash candy!!!!! Super Cute IMO. Unless they is hooker looking girls.  Uusually you show the whole girl tho..............


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I didn't see anything! They should make their site more... "slow internet" friendly! lol


----------

